# Vacuum Chucks



## melogic (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyone use a vacuum chuck? How do you like it? what are some pros and cons? I just purchased a Vacuum Drum Chuck head and am just a bit curious what others think of the vacuum chuck. I think it is going to be the best thing coming, especially since I'm starting to get more into bowls and platters and such! Just curious to see what others that use a vacuum chuck think of them!


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 18, 2010)

I built my own vacuum setup about a month before closing my shop earlier this summer but I was able to use it on a platter and a couple bowls and really like it.

It's amazing how much holding power you can generate.  Can't offer any pros or cons but do remember to stop the piece before turning off the vacuum!


----------



## melogic (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't think I'll have a problem remembering to turn the lathe off and have the piece come to a complete stop before turning off the vacuum. That's kinda why my wife agreed to let me get this vacuum chuck, she is tired of seeing UFO's inside the shop!


----------



## lorbay (Oct 18, 2010)

I am a bowl turner and I use them all the time, I have built all of my own chucks and they range from 2" all the way up to 16" and I also have a 24" flat plate with 1/4" med soft rubber on it it for my platters. The smaller ones are built from ABS pipe fittings and the larger ones are made from the big green sewer pipe.
Pros. I think they hold better than most other methods as long as you get a good seal and if you do have to get a not so good seal you can always add a piece of extra foam mat.
Cons. You can't go too fast, but then you can't with most other methods either. 

Lin.


----------



## melogic (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback Lin. Do you have any pictures of your chucks and maybe a little explanation on the process of building them?


----------



## lorbay (Oct 18, 2010)

melogic said:


> Thanks for the feedback Lin. Do you have any pictures of your chucks and maybe a little explanation on the process of building them?


 
Will get you some pictures Tuesday. I use faceplate's on the backside of a piece of MDF board (1") and the size is about a 1/2" larger than the pipe or fitting I am using. Cut a slot once trued up on the lathe to fit the pipe or fitting into snuggly, then I epoxy it in. Once dry true up the face and then glue on some dense foam on the edge and it's ready to use. 
I had a 18" bowl on my 10" chuck the other day and it was all I could do to pull it off. On that note there is another conn, if you have to much vacuum you can actually collapse a bowl.

Lin.


----------



## Bellsy (Oct 18, 2010)

I made all of my own chucks from PVC pipe and added a sealing gasket. I made my own sealed bearing configuration for the headstock and purchased a used Gast vacuum pump and a gauge.

I would not trade this away for anything now. Having a vacuum chuck(s) is  one of the greatest assets to my lathe accessories.

You will not be sorry.

Dave

I found a few pictures....


----------



## melogic (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Lin and Dave. I am even more excited now about getting the vacuum chuck. I may have to try to make a smaller one as well. Seems pretty straight forward.


----------



## gketell (Oct 19, 2010)

Here are mine.  Two layers of 3/4" MDF glued together.  The back layer is drilled and tapped with a 1-1/4"x8tpi tap, the front has a groove cut to fit the ABS coupler.  Coupler is epoxied in to the groove.  Self-adhesive closed foam from Michael's Art supply used as gasket (only in the final photo).  MDF sealed with epoxy an/or thick CA ( you would not believe how porous MDF is).

The other picture is the home-made vacuum spindle adapter made out of 4 layers of corian.  Worked great until dropped once, then it broke at the middle o-ring.  Now I have a commercial one made out of aluminum.


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 19, 2010)

Here is the lamp rod method with rubber tubing gasket.

Chuckie


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 19, 2010)

HeY Mark------I went the easy route----bought a Oneway system.
Use it all the time---love it for cleaning up bottoms.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 19, 2010)

Any details/tips on the rotary joints?


----------



## gwilki (Oct 19, 2010)

Like the others, I wouldn't be without mine. It's great for removing the tenon on the bowl bottom. I make chucks like Greg's. The 1 1/4" x 8 tap is easy to use and makes for cheap chucks. You may need to wrap your piece in masking tap if it is porous at all. I've had a few that needed it to get a good draw.


----------



## glycerine (Oct 19, 2010)

This is some really good info.  Someone should post a tutorial in the library...


----------



## bradh (Oct 19, 2010)

glycerine said:


> This is some really good info.  Someone should post a tutorial in the library...



There are a bunch of tutorials on various sites, like these on Woodturning online:
http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_articles.html#VC
(bottom of the page)


----------



## glycerine (Oct 19, 2010)

bradh said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > This is some really good info. Someone should post a tutorial in the library...
> ...


 
Thanks!  I guess vacuum chucks don't really relate to penturning anyway, so no reason for tutorials on here.


----------



## glycerine (Oct 19, 2010)

Doing a quick search online, it looks like you can make a vacuum pump from a fridge compressor, or an automotive ac compressor.  Has anyone made their own and would this method create enough suction?


----------



## AlanZ (Oct 20, 2010)

I put in a vacuum chuck system a couple of months ago.  It changes the way you look at holding work on the lathe.  Very nice.

I used components from JTTurning tools.

If you like, check out my Vacuum chuck web page for more photos and notes.


----------

